# need to replace center bearing



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

like the topic says i need to change my center bearing and i would like to know if anyone have a how to or give me the way to do it without too many problem 

i have a 93 hb v6 3.0l 4x4


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

Center bearing on what?


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

the only center bearing is on the driveshaft...right in the middle of the truck


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

A suggestion is to replace your current 2-piece driveshaft and that expensive center bearing with a one piece rear driveshaft from an 01-04 Frontier (D22) Crew Cab. Any D22 V6 4wd King Cab will also work. You should be able to locate one from a salvage yard for $100-200. Direct bolt-in from slip joint to U-joint. Overall length is 45.5". I replaced mine on all my D21's after breaking the center bearing twice in 14 months on one of them. Nissan Part number 37300-1Z600.


----------



## Twister (Nov 28, 2010)

Great forum, and first post. I'm in the same boat, also needing to replace my center bearing. Will the one piece rear driveshaft from an 01-04 Frontier fit a 91 HB 4X4? Thanks

Seen this thread for a Frontier that might be of some use.



http://www.nissanforums.com/frontier/116138-driveshaft-support-bearing-completely-blown-out-2.html


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

too late lol already bought that center bearing but got it for 60$ on ebay brand new instead of the 500$  but i will remember that for next time its braking...i was wondering what type of parts i could switch for ...do you know if we can put dana 40 ..dana 35...keep hearing about those on other forum


----------



## Twister (Nov 28, 2010)

I ordered up a center bearing, but thinking about going to a one piece shaft.

Looks like the upgrade will work on any King Cab or Crew Cab 4wd with a H233or C200 rear axle. 86.5-2004


Nissan Nut.com


Would like to hear how your replacement goes. Post back after you get it changed.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

wow thats a great website...thx


----------



## 55388 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Same prob*

My center bearing is out to. Any ideas on the best way to fix it. I have a 1996 Nissian HB Extended cab se.


----------



## tulaviok (Sep 7, 2010)

me too...would like to know where to start...cant risk not having my truck for a day....if i start i need to finish so if anyone knows what tool i need and with what to start i should be good


----------



## Twister (Nov 28, 2010)

A quick glance at the service manual shows a tool that holds the shaft so you can loosen the lock nut. Also a puller to remove the companion flange. 
The manual also recommends not reusing the lock nut.

There might be a way to do it without these tools. Maybe someone else will have some input.


----------



## Twister (Nov 28, 2010)

Found a Frontier one piece driveshaft from a salvage yard for $125 that had 60K on it. Fits perfectly, and was faster than changing the bearing.
Toughest part was 30 degree weather and doing it in the driveway.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I always hated those driveway jobs. I have a gravel drive and those rocks hurt. I've got a garage now. I wish a salvage yard around here had some newer Nissans. I need one of those drive shafts too.


----------



## Twister (Nov 28, 2010)

Nothing locally here either. Mine came from a Colorado salvage yard. Seen a few on eBay too.


----------

